# Anybody able?



## arbra (Jul 30, 2018)

to get the fishing banner and *NOT* buy the golden rod?

This is the first fishing tournament that I have not been able to get gold.  It is also the second tournament where I have not been able to get the prizes "over" the normal distribution (think where the banner was this time).

It looks like (or at least feels like to me) they are forcing people to get the golden rod if they want the banner, which makes me sad 

At least I got the Silver trophy, so now I am only missing the Bronze.


----------



## ESkill (Jul 30, 2018)

I played a lot during the tourney and only made it to about 6,200. I had a feeling from the start you would need the gold rod to get the tourney banner :/ I mostly got clown fish, Chip only gave out like three throw nets, and my campers were really stingy with fish haha. It's getting harder and harder to complete events without leaf tickets. 
Also Chip kept mentioning the gold rod to me. In previous tourney's he did his spiel at the beginning, but in this one he mentioned it the first four times I gave him fish. So that was annoying too.


----------



## IzzyShika (Jul 30, 2018)

It's only normal the game would do this unfortunately, they want more and more people to get the gold rod, use leaf tickets, and If they don't have the leaf tickets, they'd buy them. The game just wants our money ;-;


----------



## Vonny (Jul 30, 2018)

I had no problems with the other tourneys but I got the gold trophy and the 125 clown fish gem with only a few hours to spare and I played non stop.  Was this shorter than other ones? Or were the knifejaws extra rare? Or was I just unlucky?


----------



## Sheando (Jul 30, 2018)

Yeah, I only missed fishing during two periods when I wasn't asleep and I still couldn't get the banner.

I was frustrated, too, that the tourney seemed to indicate that we wouldn't get duplicate prizes until we'd gotten each prize individually, so I thought the banner would be the first "bonus" prize I got, but I managed to get 6 of the 8 bonus prizes and still no banner.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 30, 2018)

I had to spend 20 leaf tickets just to get the gold trophy.  Nintendo is blatantly ripping us off.


----------



## Ashariel (Jul 30, 2018)

I played like 3 times a day and got almost 10000 I got the banner and I did NOT have the golden today u just have to time it when u get on in between renew times like if refresh is at 800 am than get on at 10til and u can play for 15 min and get 14 fish..it's not hard at all u just have to plan...I got the gold trophy and the banner..


----------



## Sheando (Jul 31, 2018)

Ashariel said:


> I played like 3 times a day and got almost 10000 I got the banner and I did NOT have the golden today u just have to time it when u get on in between renew times like if refresh is at 800 am than get on at 10til and u can play for 15 min and get 14 fish..it's not hard at all u just have to plan...I got the gold trophy and the banner..



I’m not sure you’re acknowledging how much of it is luck. Every day has eight three-hour cycles in which to catch fish. I caught fish during six cycles per day, every day, leaving two consecutive cycles off the table because I do have to sleep. This is the equivalent of your “like three times a day”  if you managed to overlap multiple cycles every single time you checked. I got to about 8,600 in the end.


----------



## ESkill (Jul 31, 2018)

Ashariel said:


> I played like 3 times a day and got almost 10000 I got the banner and I did NOT have the golden today u just have to time it when u get on in between renew times like if refresh is at 800 am than get on at 10til and u can play for 15 min and get 14 fish..it's not hard at all u just have to plan...I got the gold trophy and the banner..



But the time you catch fish has nothing to do with how many you get, plus you'd only be able to do what you're saying every other refresh. Sure it means less effort involved, but it's not going to get you more fish or guarantee large ones.


----------



## Ashariel (Jul 31, 2018)

ESkill said:


> But the time you catch fish has nothing to do with how many you get, plus you'd only be able to do what you're saying every other refresh. Sure it means less effort involved, but it's not going to get you more fish or guarantee large ones.



It has everything to do with how many you catch you catch 7 every round no matter how many u miss u still get 7..

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheando said:


> I?m not sure you?re acknowledging how much of it is luck. Every day has eight three-hour cycles in which to catch fish. I caught fish during six cycles per day, every day, leaving two consecutive cycles off the table because I do have to sleep. This is the equivalent of your ?like three times a day?  if you managed to overlap multiple cycles every single time you checked. I got to about 8,600 in the end.


There is alot of luck involved...but people are acting like they set a impossible goal if u don't buy the rod I was just saying it is possible and if u dont have the time here's an easier way...


----------



## ESkill (Jul 31, 2018)

Ashariel said:


> It has everything to do with how many you catch you catch 7 every round no matter how many u miss u still get 7..
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Maybe I'm not understanding your method. So let's say the game refreshes at 8, and every three hours. You're saying to log on at 7:50 or so, you catch that rounds fish and in ten minutes you can catch the next rounds fish (when it resets). But then you have to wait three hours for the next refresh, and since you already caught the fish at 8, all you have available is the next 7 fish. So regardless of how you time it, you will be able to get 7 fish each refresh. Your method reduces time expended, but it won't get you better or more fish. I played about every three hours, I kept track of the refreshes, but I mostly caught clownfish. I really don't see how I could have done anything to ensure I reached the goal.


----------

